# HSA question



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

This maybe a strange question. I had established a HSA account several years ago. Now that I am living In Italy and no longer have a HDHP (high deductible health plan) nor contribute to obamacare, I believe I no longer qualify to make contributions to my HSA. 

Is that correct?

Secondly, am I able to make requests and receive distributions from my HSA while I live in Italy? For example; we had an accident and are receiving medical care of which the majority is covered by our Italian healthcare system, yet there are always other expenses. I.e. Ambulance, physical therapy equipment, etc. Can I request reimbursement for any qualifying expenses from my HSA?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at IRS Publication 969 Publication 969 (2013), Health Savings Accounts and Other Tax-Favored Health Plans

From a quick look at the pub, you're correct in assuming that you can no longer make contributions to the account. As far as distributions, it looks like you can request them as long as the expenses meet the requirements of the plan.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Take a look at IRS Publication 969 Publication 969 (2013), Health Savings Accounts and Other Tax-Favored Health Plans
> 
> From a quick look at the pub, you're correct in assuming that you can no longer make contributions to the account. As far as distributions, it looks like you can request them as long as the expenses meet the requirements of the plan.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev! That's what I was hoping


----------

